# .22 rifle



## Vintegra90 (Jan 3, 2006)

i didnt try searching, sorry, but i thought id ask quick before i leave my house for the night...

im stuck between to .22 rifles to buy for my first gun

Ruger 10/22
Remington 597

i loved holding the remington it felt so nice, and id like to be unique and get it, but the ruger has so many more parts for it to make it more fun in the long run. will i get sick of the remington? is the ruger more fun in the long run? which do u guys like better?

thanks a lot
Vin


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

get the 10/22 it has shown to be a better gun along with lots of fun accesories that u can add on!


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

I had a Ruger 10/22. Did nothing but jam all the time.

Look at the remmington or even a marlin. I bought a used tube feed marlin model 60 and have never had a problem with it.

Good Luck.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ruger 10/22

I have three and have never had any problems out of them. The after market hi cap mags don't feed reliably, so stick with the factory 10 and you should be ok.

If you want you can build a 10/22 into anything from a folding stock tactical wanna be, to a super accurate target rig that will rival the legendary Anshultz(sp?)

Even from the factory the carbine model will print 3/4 inch groups at 50 yards.


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

The Marlin 60 is absolutely the best. I love it and have three of them for my kids to plink with. The 10/22 is the next in line, but it's hard to justify it's cost. The Remington I'm unfamiliar with the 597 but do like their Speedmaster 552 but it too is kinda high.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Go with a base 10/22. The Marlin just doesn't have the aftermarket support. Take a look at rimfirecentral.com...they divide their forums into "Ruger 10/22" and "Other guns". I kid you not.

I'm working on a build-up 10/22 right now, the full works, and I've got the TALM factory race rifle. Pretty sure you can't touch a TALM anymore, but they've got what amounts to a copy of it selling as a commemoritive US Olympic Team piece. Just has a silly painted stock, instead of the nicely-grained walnut on the TALM. And they're making 2006 of the Olympic ones, whereas there's only 1500 TALMs.

Around here, the base 10/22 sells for $120, and the target-grade one with the bull barrel and the benchrest stock goes for $250. I'd get the base and build it up...it's a lot more fun that way.


----------



## Vintegra90 (Jan 3, 2006)

the 10/22 seems awesome bc of all the aftermarket stuff and info about them but my cousin and 2 of my uncles (not to mention everyone else in the world) already have them and i kinda wanted to be unique with my rifle. not just changing the colors of it.

i got to hold the remington 597 at my shooting range and it felt great. the guy in their recommended it over the 10/22 (which he also loves) bc of its comfort and how natural it feels to aim. i also like the way the remington looks better than the 10/22.

i found a shorter trigger pull, scope, and barrels for the remington and i cant really think of what more id want to add to a rifle. whats so special about the 10/22 that would make everyone fall in love with them?(the trigger adaptor thing to make it shoot automatic is cool but i probably wouldnt buy one anyway)

this is a really tough decision for me. opinions?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would go with the 10-22 you have so many options.


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

I would buy what you think looks and feels the best to you. If you like the Remington buy it. If you don't like it later on buy something else. This is what's fun about buying and selling firearms. 

The most fun I have shooting .22 rifles is with my old Wards Westernfield. It is a target model bolt action and tube fed. It is not an expensive rifle but will outshoot any other .22 I own except for my heavy barrel 10/22. :wink:

My next .22 is going to be one of those cool looking Walther G-22.

http://www.waltheramerica.com/g22.htm

I don't know how accurate they are but who cares, they look fun to shoot and are really neat looking. 8)


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I tried the G22...didn't like it so much. Fun to play around with, but my target guns are fun to play around with, too. Kinda heavy for what you get, too.

And on the "being unique" with your 10/22...that's the beauty of it. Even if you're going for performance and nothing else, your rifle will pretty much be unique to you. Try out a couple different stock styles--thumb-through, bechrest, pistol-grip, so on and so forth--and you'll see what I mean. And then there's triggers, barrels, optics (yeah, it can easily be accurate enough that optics really count)...you can get really addicted.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Get the Ruger 10/22. that way in a couple years when you decide you want a real tack driving 22 you will already have the perfect rifle to customize.

edited to add: Sorry, didn't notice your second post. Do a search on the 10/22, you want to be unique, there are so many different options to put on a 10/22 that you can make it hard to recognize as a 10/22. Not just the barrel, you can get almost any type of aftermarket stock that you want, you will only be limited by the amont of money you have to spend.

I've never seen a Rem 597 that would out shoot the Ruger and stock, the Remington trigger sucks. All around the Ruger 10/22 is a better rifle IMO.

huntin1


----------



## duckhunter55 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have both and there is no comparison to them the 597 shoots dead on every time and is such a better gun if you ask me. have fun with whatever you choose.

P.S. Parts arent anything if the gun doesnt shoot straight. HAVE FUN.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

The base Ruger trigger is pretty good, but if you really want to customize there, you can get a really sick aftermarket trigger group (I like Volquartsen for this). That's one thing you're not going to find on the Remington, or any other .22 rifle, for that matter...the sheer volume of aftermarket support. The Ruger 10/22 autoloading rifle is to rimfire rifles what the 1992-95 Honda Civic is to sport compacts. For one thing, without it, almost no one would be undertaking major custom work on any .22 rifle, because the industry just wouldn't exist. For another, it's a cheap, simple platform that you can do lots of things with.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Whoah whoah...Ruger don't shoot straight? On what planet?

And yes, parts mean plenty. They can turn a beaten-up abused old thing into a tack driver. Or your 10/22 chambered in .22mag into a neat little .17 Hornet rifle.


----------

